# ???Elementary Catechism...copyright free



## LadyFlynt (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a page explaining catechisms on my website (Reformed Puritan Home). In the sidebar I have the Small Children's Catechism. I need to fill in the rest of the page. I was planning on using the Elementary Catechism that my children had brought home on cards from when they were in the PCA catechism class. I really liked it because it was on the children's level, wasn't overly short, and had verses that went with each Q&A. 

I contacted the company that put out the curriculum to see if this was a copyrighted catechism. The answer was that I could not photocopy the cards as they are copyrighted. I am waiting to hear back if the catechism itself is copyrighted or not.

If so, then does anyone know of a similar, elementary age catechism that is copyright free?

[Edited on 1-11-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm guessing by the views...that ppl are popping in hoping I HAVE one....I'm looking for one...LOL...changing the title.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 11, 2006)

Whoohoo...never mind...I may not copy the cards...but I may share the catechism.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 11, 2006)

I believe these are fair game:

Catechism for Young Children - An Introduction to the Shorter Catechism

Small Children's Catechism

JOHN CALVIN'S CATECHISM OF THE CHURCH OF GENEVA, BEING A FORM OF INSTRUCTION FOR CHILDREN


----------

